# In The Heart of the Sea Blu-ray Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The winner of the HTS _In the Heart of the Sea_ Blu-ray Giveaway is:

Spidacat

:fireworks2::fireworks2:Congratulations!:fireworks1::fireworks1:

Thanks to everyone that participated and don't forget to enter the HTS/Lionsgate Hunger Games Blu-ray Giveaway happening right now!​


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh yeah!!! Another member in the Winners Club." Congrads Spidacat, let us know how the movie is!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats

I think you will like it. My wife and I did


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hah! And I'll bet you never won anything before! Congrats!!


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi everyone. I received my copy early in the week and finally had a chance to watch it. This was a film that I was interested in, but didn't see in the theater and never rented. Although I understand the shortcoming in the official review, I enjoyed the film. The story was good enough to keep me interested in the slower parts and the sound effects were appropriately beefy when required. Moby Dick is one of several classics I've never read. After seeing this movie, I'll have to make the time. Thanks Todd, Mike and HTS for the contest!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome... thanks for posting about the viewing experience! :T


----------

